# New and unexpected betta surprise! Your thoughts?



## input nirvana (Aug 28, 2011)

Hello all 

First post and I'm reading as much as I can much of today, but I need some confirmation, direction, suggestions if anyone would kick in, I would be very appreciative. I want to place an online fish stuff order by Sunday night so it will get here when I return by the end of the week. That's why I'm asking for some thoughts because it's taking a lot of time to sift through this site and I'm a little short on time.

2-3 weeks ago, an employee decided I needed a betta, and brought one to my office and set up a bowl. In the past I've spent a years salary on fish tank setups, (never a betta) and I can't have the little guy in a bowl. I've been woking out of town and back for a day here and there. So I have not been able to make the changes needed until now. I'm sure the water has not been changed every other day and he's at room temp. in the low-mid 70's. Today I got a 15 gallon tank 10x20x18 with an Eclipse hood, put several coffee mugs laying down on the bottom until I can get more appropriate items. Several handfuls of gravel and marbles to catch detritus. I'm placing an online order tomorrow that should arrive by the end of the week when I return. I'm familiar with cycling tanks.

*My online shopping cart has this so far:*
Hydor ProTherm 100 watt heater, API Freshwater Master Test Kit, feeding ring, bunch of Eclipse filters, glass scrubber, gravel vacuum, Prime water conditioner.

Bud currently has betta pellets, what else could I add to the order for food? Do I need to test water hardness? And is there anything you would change, add, delete? Bud is extremely active, rarely stopping for long and is definitely working the entire territory of the 15 gallon tank. I'll try to slow the water flow rate, but it doesn't seem to be a problem at this point since the tank is 18" tall. Bud is not shy and does not hide, he's always front and center.

Thank you for any help, I want to make his life as good as possible, though I was mad when she brought him to my office, I'm attached and need to pimp out Buds lifestyle asap.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I think you have everything you need..
maybe add some aquarium salt or silk plants??


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

You might want to add a source of protein to the food list. Something like freezedried or frozen bloodworms.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello, and welcome to the forum! Congrats on your new boy, and good for you for getting a larger home! He is going to be one happy little guy with a whole 15 gallon to himself 

A great way to add some variety to his diet is with frozen foods, Bloodworms, brineshrimp, and you could likely even get away with a couple of other different kinds. A good pellet should be your staple, but replacing a meal 1-3 times a week with something frozen is the best way to give them variety. 
I'd steer clear of freeze-dried...theres very little-no nutritional value there, and with all the potential bloating issues its more trouble then its worth IMO.

Sounds like you got a perfect setup and all the right stuff though, and since your familiar with cycling I won't bother with that xD

The only thing I might suggest is start collecting silk plants....its a common misconception that bettas don't like larger spaces in tanks, but the problem usually is the amount of plants/hiding spots in larger tanks. Bettas come from a dark, densely planted environment in the wild....so the bigger the tank, the more plants/caves you are going to want to stick in there to make him feel more comfortable(look into driftwood as well; a nice piece looks really neat in almost any setup IMO and it will provide all sorts of nooks and crannies to be used as caves/something for your betta to swim in and out of and keep him busy exploring).

Otherwise, looks like your all set.  Best of luck to you and your new fishy companion, and feel free to ask if you have any further questions!


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

If you mean filter cartridges, the pad thingys, you don't need to buy extras. You only need the one the filter comes with. The pad holds the natural bacteria cycle, which helps make cleaning the water easier. All you need to do, is once every few months is swish the filter pad in some tank water. This allows the bacteria to stay in your tank. The bacteria can take weeks to get into your tank, so its easier just to rinse the filter out once and a while, instead of getting a new pad and then needing the cycle to restart. 
Do you have plants and decor? Bettas like to have a hidey-hole to hide in, so make sure you have one of those!
Great list! Good to hear you are doing things right, and getting the things you need!


----------



## input nirvana (Aug 28, 2011)

Tikibirds said:


> I think you have everything you need..
> maybe add some aquarium salt or silk plants??


Looking online to add to order, thank you 



caitic10 said:


> You might want to add a source of protein to the food list. Something like freezedried or frozen bloodworms.


Bud ate a tiny spider that got into the water, boy was that one happy little fish. I'm looking for freezdried to add to order, thank you 



DragonFish said:


> Hello, and welcome to the forum! Congrats on your new boy, and good for you for getting a larger home! He is going to be one happy little guy with a whole 15 gallon to himself
> 
> A great way to add some variety to his diet is with frozen foods, Bloodworms, brineshrimp, and you could likely even get away with a couple of other different kinds. A good pellet should be your staple, but replacing a meal 1-3 times a week with something frozen is the best way to give them variety.
> I'd steer clear of freeze-dried...theres very little-no nutritional value there, and with all the potential bloating issues its more trouble then its worth IMO.
> ...


Bud is a ridiculous swimmer, 80% of the time he is working all 15 gallons even next to the intake and outflow. The other 20% he is near the top facing the side I happen to be on. The tank is on a stand in the "middle" of the room, not against a wall. Couch/living room one side, desk/office area other side. He understands to go into one of the dark tinted glasses I put in the tank, he may have slept in one last night. There is current from weak to strong throughout the tank and he has found the weak areas. He stays there for 20 seconds then starts zipping around, so I'm not to sure that the current flow is a problem. I know a stressed fish, and he is not stressed. I think with the 15 gallon, I should have an easy week as far as the ammonia level is concerned. I'll have someone change some of the water in 3-4 days. 

I'll adjust my online order and place it by the end of the day today. If anyone has any places they suggest for any reason, you can feel free to PM me.



kathstew said:


> If you mean filter cartridges, the pad thingys, you don't need to buy extras. You only need the one the filter comes with. The pad holds the natural bacteria cycle, which helps make cleaning the water easier. All you need to do, is once every few months is swish the filter pad in some tank water. This allows the bacteria to stay in your tank. The bacteria can take weeks to get into your tank, so its easier just to rinse the filter out once and a while, instead of getting a new pad and then needing the cycle to restart.
> Do you have plants and decor? Bettas like to have a hidey-hole to hide in, so make sure you have one of those!
> Great list! Good to hear you are doing things right, and getting the things you need!


WOW! Really? I had a 9-pak on the order. I'll delete. I bought a 3-pak locally, I guess that will do the job. Not going to worry about new charcoal then I suppose. This is very different than a 180 gallon with African Chiclids (Mbuna).


*Thank you everyone for joining in, I'm continuing to read, but again a lot of sorting, (and some worry) so you responding helps me and Bud tremendously! Anything else you offer is helpful. The avatar is Bud in his pad. *


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

o: My apologies if I sounded like I was implying that he WAS stressed...in fact, he sounded like quite the active and happy little bugger in your first post....I just tend to ramble a little with my advice. ^^;

A few do tend to do much better in larger tanks(usually the younger ones, IME)regardless of plant/cave coverage.....it was just a suggestion to think about; not only does it make bettas more comfortable, but it gives them something to do, swimming around and exploring their plants and caves. Plus, its more fun to decorate and rearrange the more things you have to work with, no? xD

I don't usually order online(and when I do it is just from Petsmart/Petco) so I'm afraid I don't have any suggestions for you there.


----------



## input nirvana (Aug 28, 2011)

Sorry, didn't mean to imply that you claimed he was stressed, I didn't get that from you. But I'm concerned he is...I worry. I'm the one that's stressed 

Here is an African and a Malaysian driftwood in a medium 10" that I found online. Is this what you are referring to?


















Do I need to buy a water hardness test kit?


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Alright, no big deal then xD It's all good.
He sounds perfectly healthy to me; and he's quite a lovely little boy might I add. Is he a King? o:
Ahh, yes....i know what you mean; it's amazing how attached one can become to these little guys. They're so personable, like little underwater dogs xD

Yes, that is what I meant by dift wood.  I love that stuff, the way it looks, all the hidey spots....everything about it.

I wouldn't bother with a hardness test kit; it's not something you need to really be concerned about with a betta.


----------



## lordadamar (Aug 24, 2011)

input nirvana said:


> Here is an African and a Malaysian driftwood in a medium 10" that I found online. Is this what you are referring to?


One thing to Note is:

Any kind of Driftwood will release tannins into the water, This is not harmful to the fish... It just will constantly make your water have a Orange-ish / Yellow-ish hue...

Some people think it makes it look dirty... But if thats the look your going do it...

I had Malaysian Diftwood in my Tank got tired of fighting tannins Eventually it will go away but it may take along time...


----------



## input nirvana (Aug 28, 2011)

A 15 gallon tank with weekly water changes...I'll wait it out. If it doesn't throw of the water testing parameters I should be ok. I'm not too concerned about the overall decor at this point. I need to get the temp up and the test kits asap. He's got a 10" tall colored margarita glass, 2-18 oz. colored glasses (1 standing up, 1 laying down) and a ceramic parrot food bowl on its side that he can swim around, hid/sleep in and very little shimmery glass marble gravel. Sort of a bachelor pad.

I'll get the driftwood and silk plants. I doubt the driftwood will have much as far as nooks and crannies, maybe need to get one of those poly-resing mangrove root copies.


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

In regards to the driftwood, if you'd prefer to keep the yellowish color out of your tank, you can soak it in declorinated water and rinse it a bunch. It may take a while, but it's an option. As stated above, tannis is not harmful to your tank at all. As a matter of fact, bettas like it. One thing to be aware of is that bettas are very, very curious. You need to inspect any decoration for small holes that they may try to swim through or get their head stuck in. I have a resin cave/rock and it has a tiny little hole in it, so I stuffed the hole full of poly fill. If they can get stuck - they will! Also, any rough or sharp edges need to be inspected. Rough edges with rip delicate fins very easily. This is why folks are recommending silk plants. This applies for your drift wood too. In regards to your filter, sounds like your little guy would appreciate a baffle. We have a sticky posted on how to create baffles. Most folks reccomend the sponge baffle because again, bettas are curious. The bottle baffle works awesome (I know, I've used it!) but some bettas do get trapped in them. Your setup sounds incredible and a large applause for all your diligent work! What a lucky, lucky betta. Welcome to the wonderful world of the awesome betta fish!


----------



## input nirvana (Aug 28, 2011)

Any pointy, rough, or otherwise questionable surfaces on the driftwood can be easily addressed with files, saws, etc. As far as the yellow, kinda a bummer for me, but if it's betta friendly that's all that matters.

Adding plants/driftwood will slow the circulation, especially near the bottom. The only item protruding into the water is the intake, perhaps a sponge sleeve around it will slow the GPH a bit. The return can be added to, to make it spread out the water over a slightly larger than 2" area as it is now...3+" would have a dispersing effect.

Wow, plants can be pricey. $5-$10 each. 4 plants is getting up there. I may need to only get 2 and keep the dark green margarita glass!


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

Bettas are surface fish, because they breathe air. So your current needs to be the slowest at the top. I use a piece of poly fill in the return and rubber band it in place. It's submerged about 1" and the current is nil. Works great. You can buy multiple plastic plant packages at Petsmart, Petco, etc. for about $10. Just makes sure you get the type that aren't pointy, scruffy, etc. Silk are preferred but they can be pricey. If you ever decide to go the live plant route, check out the Albany Aquarium (near you). They have *beautiful* plants and they're completely affordable. I purchased Water Sprite and Brazilian Pennywort from them. They're good because you can buy a few stems and just float them in the water - they don't need to be planted in the substrate. The bettas love them because they can rest on them and bask at the top. Just make sure they always have open space at the top so they can breathe.


----------



## input nirvana (Aug 28, 2011)

That's great, I'll look at doing something like that with the return. 

I'll evaluate the plastic plant route, that way I can touch them and see how they feel. I need to slow down the unplanned expenditures that are around $150 so far.

I'd love to consider live plants. I can go there soon, I'll look onto it. Does it help/hurt the cycling?


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

Live plants are just incredible all the way around. They help the cycle, remove ammonia from the water, as well as other chemicals and crud. They also use the fish waste as fertilizer. Betta tanks are great for live plants too because betta tanks normally don't have a lot of undulation at the surface of the water from our baffled filters. The plants love this because undulation creates oxygen and oxygen is a plants waste - they don't like additional oxygen. So without the undulation it helps the tank maintain better C02 which is what the plants need to be healthy. Hence, we the betta keepers don't have the extra expense of adding C02 to the tank. It's a great combo. Live plants are incredible. Worth the research when you find the time. Our sister forum, tropicalfishkeeping.com has a wonderful Freshwater Plant section to learn all about it. Obviously you're an experienced fishkeeper and already spending tons on your new little friend. He's in great hands. You're going to love this fish - their personalities are incredible. You'll soon be thanking your co-worker for getting him for you!


----------



## input nirvana (Aug 28, 2011)

Here's Bud after eating a hapless moth.
I'm getting aquarium salt and using Prime. Is there any reason to get Stress Coat or any stuff that promotes or accelerates getting the biological cycle going?

I won't have the test kit for a week, so I'm just going to change 3-5 gallons of his 15 gallon home twice a week. Does that sound enough?


----------



## input nirvana (Aug 28, 2011)

-Master Test Kit Freshwater *(Ground shipping only)
-Freshwater Aquarium Salt 33 oz
-Feeding Ring 3" dia
-Algae Scrubber 18" handle, 3" x 5" x 1" pad	
-SmartNets Fine Mesh, 5" x 4" 10" handle------*(just to herd Bud into a cup)*
-ProTherm Heater 100W
-digital thermometer with probe
-Mopani Driftwood Medium (10x12)-----_*(too big?)*_
-Malaysian Driftwood Medium	(12x4)-------_*(too big?)*_
Maybe get 2 different sizes of wood, 1 big 1 small? Not certain how to aquascape Buds Place.

I have Prime, siphon gravel vacuum, 2 kinds of Bud betta pellets

I still need a substrate, fake or real plants. I'll figure out if the light in the Eclipse is good enough for growing plants. I'll go to your sister site....

Is is anything else that you would suggest?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Don't add in the AQ salt just for anything... only use it when needed to cure/rid things such as fin rot/ich. Using AQ salt on a regular basis with these guys can harm and when it is truly needed, it won't be as beneficial. 
You've gotten good advice, but saw that and wanted to warn you. Great to have around for emergencies, but it's not a staple to add into the tank like Prime/stress coat.
Good luck =)


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

He's a pretty little guy! I like his red ventrals. @Myates is correct on the AQ salt. It's *great* to have on hand, but don't use it on a regular basis. The best water for a betta is simply clean water. Don't bother with the "bacteria in a bottle" stuff. I have yet to find anything that works. The best for your cycle is to just let nature take it course. Not sure about the feeding ring, only because I've never heard of it. Bettas are really just hand fed, a couple pellets or a couple worms, and you're done. Frozen blood worms are a good investment to have in your freezer. It's a standard betta food once or twice a week in place of the pellets. Just one or two worms at a feeding though. I'm not sure if you kept the little cup he came in?? Those are perfect for cupping him if you need to, however, in a 15 gal you won't have to remove him for water changes. It will just be for emergencies ie. moving him to a QT tank. They're pretty easy to cup too - just wait for him to come to the top to breathe. You probably won't even need the net. Oh! Word of advice! When you use the siphon, keep an eye on him! Bettas are sooo curious. Mine always go straight to the siphon to check it out. My female VT got sucked partially up the tube once but I caught it before she made it to the top. Crazy little fish! Others on the forum have siphon stories too - so you need to watch him the whole time you siphon. In regards to the water changes, one guy in a 15 gal should be okay with 25% 2x week until you get your kit and can start watching your parameters. Smaller water changes don't do much. It's like walking into a smoke filled room - if you only remove 10% of the smoke, you'll still be coughing. It's best to do larger changes and remove more polluted water at one shot. I tend to be cautious when it comes to water changes - better safe than sorry. Once you get your kit, (with your fish in) any ammonia or nitrites over .25ppm require 50% water changes until it cycles. Prime only detoxifies for 24 to 36 hours so you'll need to check your parameters daily. I really have nothing else to add. You've done such a good job with Bud . . . lucky fish


----------



## input nirvana (Aug 28, 2011)

I never felt 'bottle bacteria' did anything, but it's been a while and I thought I'd ask. The siphon has a small tube but Bud is all over it, I had to hold it against the side so he can't stick his face in it.

I hand feed him, but the surface of the water has some current from the return and will take a pellet on a trip if I just toss it in. Bud will watch the pellet and sometimes wait for it to come to him, other times if he misses it the first time he chases it down. Bud is very active, he will go to the return and get as close as he can and swim into the current for a minute (long time!), or sometimes go to the intake and rest by letting the intake hold him in place for a minute. He has glasses that he goes into at night to sleep, or lays on the bottom in a corner behind a cup. Within any 3 minute time span, he works the entire tank. I'm sure if he were in a larger tank, he would swim the whole thing. 

I'm looking into live plants, a baffle, and will use at least one piece of driftwood, I think the African stuff, if it's tall, it can lean up in the 18" tall tank. In a couple weeks I'll show how Bud is doing with his newly decorated pad.

Thank you for all your help


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

Look forward to pics!! Sounds like he's just a happy guy. Can't wait to hear about his first bubble nest! Keep us posted


----------



## jman828 (Aug 15, 2011)

I agree with others....bloodworms, plants and decor


----------



## input nirvana (Aug 28, 2011)

The employee that brought Bud felt bad (I originally gave her a tongue lashing) and brought some live plants this afternoon. I have them in his tank, all the stuff I ordered is a week away. I don't know if the bulb is a plant-friendly, I'm sure it's the stock Eclipse bulb. I don't want fake plants now.

I had to drap a towel over the back or you just see the rest of the room. Buds pad isn't against a wall, it's a room divider.


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

I love stress coat! I always have it on hand, It conditions water and it can be added to help reduce stress and repair their slime coat. Its up to your personal preference, I just like that it has many uses.


----------



## input nirvana (Aug 28, 2011)

I ordered a couple pieces of African and Malaysian driftwood and will get some sort of little cave so I don't need to have cups in the aquarium. Bud does not hide, but goes into or in the crevice between the cup and the tank to sleep. Bud is a King betta about 2-1/4" long.

I haven't really seen much as far a real wood in a cave, so I'll probably get a ceramic cichlid stone or ceramic sunken branch as a cave.

I saw a 'floating betta log' .... any thoughts on this item?


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

I have betta logs for every one of my bettas and they LOVE them. They're easy to transfer to a QT tank too, so he'll always have a familiar place to hide and sleep. All of my bettas use them, sleep in them, even jump over them! I highly reccomend the floating betta log. They have a "knot" that sticks out of one side. I place it up against the side of the tank. This keeps it from floating around, but also my males use the knot to rest on. Since they're so close to the surface, they can rest and breathe. Bud will certainly hide more once he has more options. They love to scoot through things, behind things, under things and on things. Such awesome fish. I'm sure he's gonna love the driftwood. I haven't tried a Cichlid stone for my bettas, but I have one for my community tank. They're bigger than they look in the photos. Get out your measuring tape before ordering. Most important for your big guy is the hole. You don't want him to get stuck. I have a small one for my gobies but for a King Betta I'm sure the hole is too small. He'll need plenty of room to turn around inside it too. But I'm sure he'd love a Cichlid Stone!

EDIT: You can see my log floating in my avatar!


----------



## input nirvana (Aug 28, 2011)

I note that now in the avatar, thanks for pointing that out. I'll get one. Are you referring to the hole opening of a Cichlid Stone possibly being too small?

I was maybe going to get this for Bud: sunken branch about 9"x6"x2"

Since I'm getting live plants now, I'm looking at maybe Sechem Flourite Black or Eco-complete Plant Substrate Black...any experience or advice?


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

Sorry for the confusion, yes, I meant the opening of the small sized Cichlid Stone may be too small, but the medium and large size stones have larger openings. Just be sure to check the dimensions before ordering. They're larger in real life than they appear in the photos. Some of the Large Stones are really big. The sunken branch is really nice. Nice and tall for your tall tank. 

In regards to substrate, I have a planted tank with gravel. All of the plants I have are for the true novice (which I'm a true live plant novice!) but they work great for my bettas and my smaller 10gals. The most incredible person to help you with the type of substrate your posted is OldFishLady (OFL). She's a Super Moderator on this site and this is the type of planted tanks she specializes in. Her tanks are *gorgeous*! You can search through the plant threads and you're sure to find some of her posts directing folks on what to do and how to get started. You can pop over to tropicalfishkeeping.com too - that's our sister site. The Freshwater Plant area is incredible. OFL is over there too. The Super Mod for the Plants (Byron) is mind boggling too, with all he knows in relation to plants. Surely some *great* Super Mods on these forums! They've all helped me tremendously.


----------



## Hallyx (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes, Byron's four-part tutorial on the natural planted tank (NPT) is incredibly concise and informative.


----------



## input nirvana (Aug 28, 2011)

I've just skimmed the 4 parts, and have an overview. I'll digest what I've read, mull it over, and focus on what I want to do. I have the desire to keep it at the simplest level as I can (I said that 2 weeks and almost $200 ago). I'm thinking of Eco-Complete and hoping I can keep the stock 5500 K lightbulb. The plants I have are in the pics above.

As a side note, I have the return facing the corner now, and the current in the tank and the surface is fairly minimal. The return channels the water to the intake. Bud has 15 gallons to swim in, and spends about 25% of his time riding the forced water column up and down. He's as active as the Mbunas I used to keep. Is this usual?


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

Sure! Some bettas love the current and are very active! Although, I don't know much about Cichlids. I'm sure there are others that have King Bettas too, that can give a better insight on their personalities. However, all of mine have been so different. I have a female VT and she thinks she's a South African Jumping Shark. She loves the current when I do water changes and would surely jump out of the tank if I didn't have a hood. However, my male Double Tail freaks out if there's a slight ripple at the top of the water. This is what makes Bettas so much fun. No two are alike.


----------



## input nirvana (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm going to add more plants and try my best to have a natural environment for Bud. I'm paranoid since I've never had such a small (15gal) tank before, which concerns me. This will be a process.


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

My 10gals are both thriving. Nothing special in mine either - I'm a live plant novice. Check your pH and maybe post a question over at tropicalfishkeeping. Byron set me up with the perfect plants for my water parameters, lighting, substrate and tank size and obviously it worked great!


----------



## input nirvana (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank you.  I pm'd OFL and she is giving me some great incentive to go for it (natural tank) so I'm making the changes to my ideas, plans, and what I was ordering online. I'm going to either Pacifica or Sausalito for black sand on top of an undecided substrate, get more plants, and work out the other details during this week/weekend. And Bud just thinks it's an average Tuesday!


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

That's great! OFL is just awesome. I MUST see pics when you get it done! Pacifica?? I'd love to know about any new LFS's. I go through Pacifica on occasion and I always love an excuse to have to go to Nick's for a crab sandwich.  I plan on upgrading to the natural tank for next project. My first PM will be to OFL - for sure! My last two tanks just got done cycling, I'm planning another 25 gal sorority for November and I still need to add some new plants to my current 25gal. I think I just need a break from all the water changes! Can't wait to see Bud's new digs!


----------



## input nirvana (Aug 28, 2011)

NICK'S!!! Lol...The Land Time Forgot! Rockaway Beach...heh heh
I don't know if there are any LFS in Pacifica, I just know most of the people are pretty fishy. But if ya gotta get black sand...go to where the black sand is...I saw some awesome looking stuff on ebay though:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/220844514003?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649#ht_600wt_1141

I finally pressed the "order" button for the supplies, I deleted the Eco/gravel misc. since OFL educated me. I'm still getting the African/Malaysian driftwood and a ceramic wood-looking tube-branch for Bud to use as his fort. All guys gotta have forts. So it's a solid 2 weeks before anything substantial starts to happen at Buds Place. Time to get up to speed with planted tank knowledge and a plan of action.


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

A fort is a MUST!! I had my two guys for weeks before their tank was cycled and plants in place. They went from empty bowls, one betta log and 2x/week water changes to caves, live plants and a full cycled set up. The bubble nests happened immediately! It'll be worth his wait.


----------



## input nirvana (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm guessing Bud is a lot like me, so I'm not imagining any bubble nests in his future, but I could be wrong. He swims like crazy, I wish I had gotten a bigger tank like a 30. It should be nice when it's done, though, I can see it in my head, makes me want to plan on living in the tank with him.


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

One thing bettas really like is Indian Almond Leaves (IAL). Also known as Catappa Leaves. You'll see us using that acronym quite a bit on this forum. They're really good to have on hand because they're a medicinal product and really great for bettas. They also create a calming effect and breeders use them to stimulate breeding. You can buy them on ebay and I reccomend a lady named Kim. She lives in Singapore and her product is incredible and really inexpensive. http://www.ebay.com/itm/Amys-50g-C-...840?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6828d208 (Hope this really long link works!) I purchased a bag to have on hand and quickly discovered that my males love them. As soon as I floated one in the tank they started using them for bubble nests. I have one of my females in a QT for possible eye cloud and she isn't stressed in the least. Just *one more* thing to spend money on! But now that you're a betta slave like the rest of us, it's a good thing to research for future use.


----------



## input nirvana (Aug 28, 2011)

Finally got the online order (driftwood, test kit, misc). The 2 plants I put in the tank are doing well I suppose, each has lost a leaf and otherwise their looks remain consistent these past weeks. I'll soak the driftwood in treated water for a while to reduce the tannins somewhat. I'm starting to adjust Buds living quarters with temp.(was 72-74, I'll increase a few degrees over 2 days) and better water monitoring (since I had no test kit I've been changing 30% every 3-4 days). I'll start to go the planted tank direction now that I will be able to have better information and control over the tank parameters.


----------



## input nirvana (Aug 28, 2011)

Buds house is completely past the ammonia cycle and is in the nitrite/nitrate stages. His temp is in the high 70's, and he lives with the driftwood and plants which are growing. There is a very slight amount of algae growing the last 10 days on the leaves and on a few patches on the glass. I have not cleaned any algae yet, since I don't want to disrupt the cycling of the tank. I have not placed the substrate into the tank yet, it will be either black and purple sand from Big Sur, or just black sand. Bud does not get direct sun, but is in the living room which is sunny. I use the aquarium light since there are plants, otherwise I probably wouldn't.

Bud made a small bubble nest several days ago, crazy fish. I've never seen one before, it took me a moment to realize there wasn't something terrible wrong with the water.

I'll try to go the all-natural method OFL talked with me about. I need more time to read and understand what needs to be done.

I'll post a pic when Bud redecorates this weekend with his new flooring in his bachelor pad.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

*I love Buds name. im going t name one of mine bud now. hahaha.*


----------



## input nirvana (Aug 28, 2011)

Bud is a stud


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

I knew he'd be blowing bubbles! That's great news. Sounds like he's a happy stud  I look forward to seeing his planted digs.


----------



## input nirvana (Aug 28, 2011)

Even though it is 90 degrees in Monterey today, I'm going to spend most of the day in Big Sur tomorrow and hike down the falls where the black and purple sand is. I hope it looks good, if not, I still get a great day in Big Sur. This morning at the beach I found a great flat angular rock that will compliment the dark sand and african driftwood. I'm excited to complete the nitrogen cycle, put in the sand, actually clean the tank, and start dealing with the planting portion.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Saw a post you made earlier, sorry I didn't get this up in time before you ordered.. but for future buys, here is a cheap site for plants. The plastic ones are very reasonable, many only a little over a dollar each. As long as they aren't sharp and pointy, should be just fine. Want pics when it's all up and done!
Pet World

And with the rock you found at the beach, be careful.. you can soak it for days, but it may raise the ph of the water if it was in the ocean. I believe. I know it does on shells. One shouldn't be too bad in a tank that size, but it is something to watch for, and to test regularly to make sure. Bettas can adjust to the Ph that is natural to your water supply, but spikes can be harmful.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

* ... i have 2 weird questions, im not a threat im 15. but where exactly do you live??? purple sand!!!??? and how old are you? uhem excuse me...i ment how YOUNG are you?!*


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Forgot to add: Also for the algae, check into a Marimo ball. They are very cute and unique, almost like they have a mind of their own. They will roll around the tank collecting algae and such and sometimes they will bounce in water current. As well as they will get bubbles all over them sometimes, and bettas tend to enjoy playing with them. Here is another link with fun info: Marimo!

@Mistersmom; you can buy all different colors of sand from different places. Petco has blue and black and orange. They are pretty =)


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

*oh okay... is sand better than gravel?*


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

It's personal choice. If you have a siphon, you can use either, but if you are doing the dump/rinse then gravel is easier to control and won't cloud up the tank every few days during water changes. Otherwise, for a tank with fake plants, it's a person's likes.


----------



## input nirvana (Aug 28, 2011)

Ahhh...could raise ph. Local water is about 7.5 I believe, am testing more to confirm. Did not actually tests Buds water, I figured it would be the same. I'm in the process of lowering his ph. Thank you for the info.

I live in a beautiful place named Monterey, California. About 20 mins. south of Monterey is a spectacular place named Big Sur. It is a 'must see' if you ever travel the California coast. Sand is mostly decomposed rock. So whatever the rock is, the sand will be a tiny version of. Someone sent me a pic of black and purple sand from there and told me exactly where to find the falls and trail. I'm making a day of it. Hopefully I find it, otherwise I'll just go to a black sand beach. I'll take a few pics and post.

I've been to Fort Bliss and the towns nearby when driving cross-country. It was winter, so not too exciting.

I'm somewhere between 46 and 48, which in dog years makes me about 329 years.


----------



## input nirvana (Aug 28, 2011)

Can I make it easy and just go to local pet store and buy a Marimo Ball?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Just be careful with anything you find on the ground to use. Personally, I wouldn't recommend sand from a beach to use because who knows what is all in it. If your Ph is normally 7.4, and it is the same in his tank, you don't need to lower. Bettas will adjust to the Ph you have on their own without problems. Unless the Ph is ridiculously high. Otherwise it can do more harm to him when trying to mess around with it then what is it currently (7.4). 
Unsure where you can get them, if pet stores do. I think Petco/Petsmart may sell them, but I would call to confirm. I don't have one, sadly, because I use smaller tanks that don't collect algae. (cry) I would love one if I could otherwise. 

I love California.. been there many many times back in my 20s for road trips. I'd drive out there (when I used to live in Arizona) just to stay the night at a friend's out there for one night. I lived in La Mesa/San Diego back in 2000, and drove up and down the whole state at one time or another over the years to follow. So I envy you! (And your age is definitely not old  )

Here are some of the sands you can find at Petco, if you want something similar to what you see out there. (Even if it's not as pretty)


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

*ohhhhh. i went to califonia once. we flew out there it took 5 hours it was an awesome flight tho!. we went to see my uncle he lives like an hour away from hollywood and near the ocean. im not sure where exactly. but california is nice to visit, i love the sand crabs!!!! so cute! and theres a guy out there he caught a baby tiger shark and put it in the tidal pool so we could all see it, it was awsome!!!! and i assume your 47? lol... my moms 43. ope i ment 19!!! ;D*


----------



## input nirvana (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm from San Diego, I lived overlooking the bay and the airport just outside of downtown. SD is a fantastic place, but there are many fantastic places. I decided it was time for new scenery and relocated just south of San Francisco, another spectacular area. As long as I live within view of the Pacific ocean, I'm happy. 

Moving with fish is a no-no for me, I won't do it. I don't have a family, so moving is an easy experience.

I may need to just use black sand from the pet store, but I'd rather use beach sand


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

_*why don't you have a family? and i hate moving ive moved 12 times and i live in the country always have( except like twice )and i love it... i hate the city!!!! no offense to any one who enjoys the city.*_


----------



## input nirvana (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm an only child, single parent household, parent from Europe, I'm not married, so no squirts (yet). Ironic, since I've always wanted a big, very close family since I grew up in such a small family unit. I move for fun, to a better, prettier, more interesting place, etc. I move because I want to, not because I have to. But truthfully, moving is always expensive, a hassle, and your stuff gets worked over pretty hard. I have a small parrot, Smoochie, a blue-headed Pionus who moves with me. He seems to like Bud, but you never can really know these things 

Moving 12 times? Sounds military  How do you do it with fish? Sounds extremely difficult.


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

I did TONS of research on pH a few months ago and just as Myates stated, messing around with your pH is way more stressful on your betta then just leaving it where it is. In the East Bay, mine is 8.0 (yikes!) but using pH adjusters can cause spikes and dips which will cause all sorts of issues for Bud. I swear, I think we have to be water chemists to keep our fish healthy! Keep with the regular tap and he'll be great. Stable pH is good pH. In regards to Moss Balls, I just bought my first set at Petsmart. They had a dedicated tank just for the balls. Depending on where you get them, you may need to do a little QT to make sure they don't house any snails. Although I loooove the Albany Aquarium for plants, they are loaded with the little buggers, so if you find any out there, be sure and QT them for a day or so. San Diego?? I lived at the top of the hill by Murph Stadium (I know, they changed the name but I can't let go). I used to walk to the games. Grew up in the East Bay however, that's why I eventually came home. Lived in a few other places too, when I was younger and an adrenaline junkie. If I have the smell of the Pacific life is good for me too. When did 47 become old? I'm between 44 and 46 I'm just a baby at 315. . . ha!


----------



## input nirvana (Aug 28, 2011)

-Ph to stay the same then. Bud doesn't need the added headache.

-Moss balls. I'll threaten the pet store manager if I find any snails I'm make her eat them.

-You know La Mirage on Friars and Santo Rd? I moved there because the SD Chargers cheerleaders practiced there. Single guy stuff. 

-I don't think I said 47 is old, I know I don't look it or have slowed down yet. Getting a haircut Monday the girls (in their late 20's/early 30's) were flirting a little too much, so I mentioned I was 47. One said that's not true, the other said no biggie and asked if I had a girlfriend. They were so cute! Maybe I should go back and say hi and tell them all about Bud. LOL


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

input nirvana said:


> I'm an only child, single parent household, parent from Europe, I'm not married, so no squirts (yet). Ironic, since I've always wanted a big, very close family since I grew up in such a small family unit. I move for fun, to a better, prettier, more interesting place, etc. I move because I want to, not because I have to. But truthfully, moving is always expensive, a hassle, and your stuff gets worked over pretty hard. I have a small parrot, Smoochie, a blue-headed Pionus who moves with me. He seems to like Bud, but you never can really know these things
> 
> Moving 12 times? Sounds military  How do you do it with fish? Sounds extremely difficult.


 
i just recently got my fish, not military, my mom just at first following jobs then divorcs then wanting to be closer to grandparents then another marrage then another divorce (in july) and now we are here.


----------



## input nirvana (Aug 28, 2011)

Sounds like life  Being close to family sounds good to me. You're lucky to have that option.

Moving with fish seems so difficult I had donated my 400 gallons of african cichlids before the big move.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

La Mirage . . . ahhh yes. I knew a couple of people that lived there. Friday night at McGregors and Saturday morning at the La Mirage pool. Oh the memories. I'm surprised you moved to the City after living in the warmth of SD. Although there is nothing like a Nor Cal beach.


----------



## input nirvana (Aug 28, 2011)

Yea, wow. It was pretty awesome. I'm responsible for many people getting involved with fish when they saw the setup, I so wish I had pics. It was like a restaurant set up in my "condo on the golf course". I had mbunas...dozens of ultra colorful males (no females) and it was a room divider built onto a pony wall, not a stand. You couldn't see, hear, smell, feel and equipment. The water changing was done in the garage, the pumps and another tank were located through the wall. That's when I learned I only liked dating girls that really liked aquariums, turns out in the long run, I liked them much more, we got along better and they were more fun and cerebral, as well as made better friends which is really what it's all about.

Bud has ambitious expansion plans....


----------



## input nirvana (Aug 28, 2011)

McGregors!!!! I had a little Ford Explorer and loaded 9 males at La Mirage, rolled down to McGregors, and met my best friend ever under a table on a Friday night! Some of those mimosa mornings and margarita afternoons by the pool were over the top, weren't they?

I love SD it's a great place. My name is all over downtown, a little too well known. But there are many great places to be. They bay area is awesome and I wanted a little more control over my surroundings, hence Monterey. Monterey is not forever, just a very enjoyable pit stop. There IS the Monterey Bay Aquarium  It definitely kills the social life though. lol


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

I claim the 5th at McGregors and I DID NOT dance on that pool table! I was framed!! Yeah, SD is great. I haven't made it to the Monterey Aquarium yet, but now that I'm a fish geek it's my next stop. I'd love to see pics of Bud's new digs. I'm really looking forward to what you set up with OFL's advice. I'm getting ready to do a gobie tank since my Praecox are starving them to death. That will be my first attempt at sand. All my betta tanks are planted but I want to upgrade!


----------



## input nirvana (Aug 28, 2011)

For the record, this is a lot of what I did in Monterey this morning and this afternoon (I've also been selecting some rocks for Buds tank here):


----------



## input nirvana (Aug 28, 2011)

Locals advice on Monterey Bay Aquarium: Don't fight the crowd when they open in the morning. Eat outdoors somewhere fun and go at noon, then go eat outdoors somewhere fun. Or kayak in the bay. Or bicycle the coastal paths.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

*hmmmm........ it sounds like u got a great life. are you wealthy too?!!?!? lol.*


*are you sure bud is a "stud" and not a girl?!?! his tails are short!*


----------



## input nirvana (Aug 28, 2011)

I don't know Buds genetics for certain. The container Bud was in said Male-King. If there is a place to see definitive pics I could probably tell better.

The black and purple sand heist was a bust, so I broke down and bought natural Tahitian Moon black sand from Pet Smart on the way home from Big Sur. Not in tank yet.

Life is absolutely what you make it, it can be anything, you are totally in control of it whether you are aware of that fact or not. Wealth can be money or anything that you covet. Balance is key. I know there are a fair number of people here that are minors, so I would encourage you to know yourself, do the right things, follow through and be dependable, expect the best from others, get as much schooling as possible, dream big, and make your own future rather than have others make it for you. Personally I choose to live in beautiful areas, have fantastic people as friends, reject drama and negativity, and explore what life has to offer. I've been fortunate to be self-employed and have excellent income, but that was not the goal. My goals have always been to be the best at anything I do, and be invaluable to others. There have been many benefits, but also some drawbacks. Moving around the country made it hard to "settle down" and have a family  But, that could all change tomorrow 

Fish are AWESOME!


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

+1 !!


----------



## input nirvana (Aug 28, 2011)

In my frenzy of offering unsolicited life advice, I forgot to mention I purchased a moss ball. I looked at the half dozen they had carefully, didn't see anything on them as far as snails. Do I just check it again in the morning to try and see anything? 

Then, can I just pop it in the tank, or do I do anything special to it?

Also, I noted that the Tahitian Moon sand is .1mm-.3mm which may not be very good for plants. The Voodoo River sand is .1mm-.5mm which might be a little better. I may keep plants in little pots with a different medium if that's the case.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice words there =)

Tails & coloring

They are a species of betta called "chupang raja", which means "king betta" in Indonesian. They are not plakats, they are bigger than plakats but aren't giant bettas either. There are many species of the betta family, whether it be wild genes, or our genetically altered neighborhood species, that have short fins. King bettas are a good size betta  They are a relatively new line of bettas. 

I think once a week or every couple weeks you take out your little fuzzy friend and clean him by squeezing him under water. Since I don't own one, I haven't actually done much research on them. If you've had him in a QT tank since you got him, and you see nothing, he should be fine. Some recommend waiting a week prior to adding in anything new to the tank. But it is up to you and how confidant you are about it. 

I don't know much about live plants.. been 16 years at least since I've had any. If you have any questions about them, PM Oldfishlady, she would know. =)


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

The ole moss ball is pretty easy. If it appears to be clean, personally I'd pop him in. But just like Myates stated, some folks reccomend QT'ing a little longer. However, I'm not sure what to look for beyond snails. On a maintenance basis, rinse it in old tank water when you do water changes. This will remove any sediment, dirt, refuse, etc. If it has the chance to roll around at all in your tank, it will collect these things from the substrate so you need to clean it off. Give it a good squeeze too, to release the old water. Then, roll it around in your hands like you would a ball of playdoh. This will help it keep it's shape. In the wild they roll around in the river currents and that's what keeps them round. Obviously we don't have that luxury in our fish tanks. I was hoping my bettas would want to play with theirs more, but my female doesn't even notice it. However, her goal is to jump out of the tank and eat me live, so she's distracted. My males have too many live plants and fun caves so they don't notice theirs either. I'm considering a couple of shrimp for my community tank, because I've heard they loooove the moss balls. But the thought of dead, baby carcauses in my filter keeps me from buying any. Oh, make sure you roll the ball every so often. If they sit in one place too long they'll turn brown on the bottom. I'm currently searching for a long 20 gal for my gobie tank, so I'll be researching sand pretty soon. I'm headed to Albany this weekend so I'll see what sand they offer for the NPT. I'll keep you posted on what I find.


----------



## input nirvana (Aug 28, 2011)

Thank you for the Tails and Coloring link 

Moss ball may get tossed in tank today I suppose, nothing is crawling on it, but I'll take it and look with magnifying glass before it goes in Buds house.

Bud has 2 Amazon Swords in his house, they are doing ok, growing a bit. A slight amount of algae has grown on a few leaves, it wipes right off. The existing bulb (used) with the Eclipse hood seems to be providing the light they need at this time. Each plant is in aquarium gravel that is in a 3+" diameter bird food bowl. I never put gravel in the tank, just a bunch of glass decorative marble-sized aquarium thingys. That was so when I siphoned, the nasty stuff would clean easily during cycling, so I've been waiting on either sand or something else. I see Bud go into the planter bowl, under the plant, hanging out on top of the gravel...I may get some 'natural' looking bowls to keep the plants in and burrow the bowls into the sand....dunno yet...


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

So Bud is a stud????


----------



## input nirvana (Aug 28, 2011)

MisterMom: Don't know yet! I hope so, I wanna have another guy in the house. I'll take a couple pics in a day or so once I get the tank situated.

Flowerslegacy: I went to their website, it has a nice feel to it. I'd like to go there, but I'm not in the neighborhood anytime soon that I know of. That means I may be there in the next 10 days or in the next 2 months.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

If your tank can be in the sun any at all, from a window across the room even, your little fluff ball will move itself towards the light lol.

@Misters - not only is Bud a stud.. but he's a king baby! =P


----------



## input nirvana (Aug 28, 2011)

The aquarium has just completed cycling, so I can now breathe easier and start to make the bigger changes like adding the black sand and actually clean the couple brown algae patches in the tank. I'll do that this week then take a pic of me and Bud being proud.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Woohoo! Can't wait!


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

I'm about to cycle 2 more tanks - I'm jealous! Can't wait to see the new digs!


----------



## input nirvana (Aug 28, 2011)

Bud has a tiny white spot on one side of his mouth/lower lip. It was not there yesterday, he has has a white scale once or twice since he's lived here that went away after 3-5 days. Is this ick? I've never had a sick fish out of almost a hundred mbunas in 3 years. I'm trying to look at it with a magnifying glass, I don't think it's fuzzy. He jumps for food and hits the edge of the tank lid sometimes, maybe a boo-boo? I need to leave for a few hours, should I see if it changes this evening?


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

Hi Input, I've had ich AND possibly velvet in my tanks. It doesn't appear to be parasitic, but either fungal or perhaps an injury. Ich travels through the water and therefore is easily attached onto the gills first. The initial sign is usually rapid breathing. Then the parasite morphs and when it's ready to release it's spores we can then visually see it as little white dots. Usually you'll see it first on the fins, when in reality it started in the gills. If you're seeing a white patch around his mouth it could be 'Cotton Mouth Disease' aka. Mouth Fungus. We have some great medical folks on this site that can direct you better. I'm not the Fish Health expert!! Post a new thread in the medical emergency area and title it "Cotton Mouth Disease?" Be sure you fill out the "sticky" information that's required. Post a pic too. If they feel it is Mouth Fungus, you'll need to treat it right away. Mouth Fungus is highly contagious and lethal. Don't dilly dally! It could just be an injury because he's a crazy jumping fish like mine, but better safe than sorry!


----------



## input nirvana (Aug 28, 2011)

Will do right now!!!!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

soo... Bud IS a "stud" ?? a King "stud" ??? well, you've got yourself a very awesome fishy there...


----------



## input nirvana (Aug 28, 2011)

Bud is pretty interesting, I can't say he seems much different than some of the mbunas I used to keep activity wise, other than he is even more focused. Of course he is alone in the tank where as my mbunas had dozens of tank mates. They were fascinating. Bud has far more personality though. 

One thing I find curious, he works his entire tank over and over and covers every inch several times an hour. The thought of him being in a bowl disgusts me. He's still not a hiding kind of guy. I have a green tinted water glass standing upright in his tank, and sometimes I will find him hovering near the bottom of the glass. When he sees me, he will 'hover' up slowly, and once he clears the upper rim, will start swimming horizontally. Very amusing. Perhaps he takes fish naps, or sleeps in there, since there is current in the tank.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Awww he sounds like he has a great personality =)


----------



## input nirvana (Aug 28, 2011)

Since Bud is looking so good, I may pop him back in his tank in another day or so...at least 3 days in the brine bucket or until his lip looks healed. I'm having a difficult time keeping the temp. stable in the bucket 

I'll take this opportunity to do a 90% water change in his tank, remove the initial glass rock decorations and pour in the Tahitian Moon black natural sand. I'm not certain how to handle the plants, from what I've read they may not do very well stuck in 2mm sand grains. Any ideas of how to keep the roots flushed with water? I thought about keeping them in tiny 2" black bowls filled with black gravel and bury into the black sand.


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

I am not the live plant expert either - but from what I've learned over at tropicalfishkeeping, keeping them in bowls with gravel should work just fine.


----------



## input nirvana (Aug 28, 2011)

Oops, sorry, typing doing 4 things at once, forgot about that site 

The moss ball I put in tank looks exactly the same, so I'm encouraged that the plants are plodding along well. I took one out of its ceramic bowl with gravel and was surprised to find the roots have gone crazy and grown 10 times their original size and have wrapped around gravel. I'm looking on ebay for tiny black bowls, but may try to come up with something else. Maybe a small nylon mesh bag filed with gravel and the plant root ball stuck in it and tied around the base. Then bury lightly in the sand.


----------



## input nirvana (Aug 28, 2011)




----------



## input nirvana (Aug 28, 2011)

Now that Bud is getting better, I put him into his tank which I also finally set up for him.














The left side has a black slate rock, and a red rock toward the back behind the African driftwood, and Amazon Swords. The right side has Malaysian driftwood and a ceramic hollow branch/log with holes for hiding/sleeping. In the pic it it whitish because it is covered with tiny air bubbles after just putting it in. There is a moss ball as well. I didn't think of making a collage of the two photos, or I would have tried to do a better job of lining everything up.

I draped a towel over the back for the pic since the tank is in the middle of the room and in the photo it would be confusing and harder to see the tank stuff.

He started flaring...fanning out his gills and half his fins turn red. Never saw that before. Quite frightening. Glad he's only a couple inches big.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

What a gorgeous tank! He is one very lucky guy! I'm so in love with him lol

Possibly because I'm partial to the blue on black like that since my fave boy here looks like him, and has the attitude to boot lol

(Ignore the bad pic... he doesn't like me taking pics of him)


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

Spoiled rotten stud fish - awesome bachelor pad!


----------



## input nirvana (Aug 28, 2011)

The black sand is definitely bachelor pad material, it looks very plush. The grains are very fine, just slightly bigger than silt...like black sugar (there's a joke in there somewhere). I changed some of the water today and found by holding the vacuum over the sand that plant pieces and various junk will come up and the sand is so small the current doesn't seem to grab it. The surface of the sand on the bottom is so smooth that the current flows over it and doesn't get hung up or penetrate the sand. I guess that's why gases can build up in it and why roots grow slowly.

It looks considerably nicer than the pics, but I'm sure all of you know that. Maybe I'll be able to figure out a way to get better quality photos.

The temp is 78-80 and I'm using the medical dose of Stress Coat. I'm still feeding him bloodworms, but I'm throwing in a couple pellets as well. I can see the actual new growth on his fin. Interestingly, his lower lip that got the ding originally, has a white spot. It's not fuzzy and it is staying the same. I'll try to get a good pic, but Bud is swimming like crazy now that he's in the big tank again.

I'd like another couple plants up high if possible since his tank is 18" tall.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

As long as it doesn't get fuzzy or really red, he should be fine. I bet he is super glad to be home again, silly guy.
Definitely tall plants, as most bettas tend to be mid - high level swimmers for the most part, so tall, broad leafed plants would be appreciated by him. (Don't get me wrong, they do go on the bottom quite often, but they prefer to rest towards the top of the water among plants if possible.)


----------

